# How to resize photograph in 5x7 print size?



## craige4u

I would like to know how in Photoshop (Latest Ver.) can i fit a photograph in exact 5 x 7 print size?
I want to know how much exactly photos will be cropped in final print?

Is the below method correct ??
In the top-head toolbar, in style tab à Fixed ratio à Width/Height... Then, Marquee tool and drag.... 

What are the other ways?


----------



## stubbsk

I just wrote you a really long reply and then had the feeling your not using Photoshop but rather Photoshop Elements?


----------



## craige4u

Photoshop CS3 Here


----------



## EOS_JD

Select the crop tool.  In the bar along the top of the screen you will see Width, Height, Resolution

In width type
5in

In height type
7in

I normally leave resolution blank but if it's a high res image you may wish to insert 300 (make sure the res is set to ppi - pixels per inch)

Now with the crop tool you can click and drag over the area of your image that yopu want to show as 7x5.  This can be the whole image or a section of the image to get the composition right.

Also if you click and drag and then want to amend, just click on the outer corner and continue dragging or click inside the crop to drag it all.

Once happy, double click or press enter


----------



## craige4u

Thanks EOS


----------

